# IQ Test (esp for Carolgavin!)



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

Carol I know how much you liked the last puzzle so thought i'd put this up - forms part of a Japanese IQ for job applicants (apparently) - 10-15 mins to complete is considered a pass (the graphics give a disturbing insight into Japanese parental attitudes)

The boat test


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Awwwww nooooo you soooo cruel. I have seen this one before and managed to do it in about 4 days, still have no idea how I managed it though. Jeez was just gonna do some housework, now I can't till I have another go he he.

Thank you for thinking of me   :lol: :lol:


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

3 minutes (about) I can give a tip if you are stuck if you pm me


----------



## chrisgreen (Jan 13, 2008)

done it.3/4 mins
all the people saluting on the other side.


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Won't work on my computer!!!


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Anyone else stuck?


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Oooooh I did it I did it taaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa Frank hunny.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Got one child on the raft and thats as far as it would go ??????


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Did it but took about 15minutes,

LODDY


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

No eye deer...


----------



## tattyhead (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi hope you dont mind but I just had to have a go. did it in about 10mins great
pauline (attyhead)


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi,

once you get two people over, how do you get the raft back?
am I having a blond moment?

Cavaqueen


----------



## tattyhead (Mar 21, 2006)

hello there

You have to bring back the ;operator;

pauline (tattyhead)


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Remember doing this years ago - didn't seem to take so long then to work it out :roll: 

I remembered the principle, but it still took longer than it should have done - my excuse is that I am cooking a full roast dinner (duck  ) between goes at the computer.

Sue


----------

